# Tought on the Sigma 30mm f/2.8 EX DN for a Panasonic GH2?



## Balinus (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello!

Anyone has experience with the Sigma 30mm f/2.8 coupled with the Panasonic GH2? I could buy one, mostly new, for 150$. So basically, I'm saving the taxes (15%), import/duty fee of a new lense bought from B&H.

Would that be a good complementary lense for my Panasonic 14-140mm f/4-5.6? or is it too similar? I'd get a higher aperture (f/2.8 vs f/5 at 30mm).

Thanks!

PS: I don't have enough money for a pricier lense. At least, not over 200-250$.


----------



## brunerww (Dec 27, 2012)

Balinus - I would jump on it - this lens is sold out at Amazon US for a reason - it is the absolute best value for money lens out there for micro 4/3.

Take a look at this video:






Not bad for a $150 lens!

Best of the New Year,

Bill


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2012)

At last falls Toronto Camera Show I tried one out @ the Sigma booth - it had a jumpy focus ring.  The salesman & I concluded it was a bad copy.  I then went to the Henry's booth & tried one from their stock & it had the same problem.  I bought an Oly 45/1.8 instead.  I have since bought the Sigma 19/2.8 & am very pleased with it.  Here is a sample from the 19mm:

ISO 250, f4.0, 1/4s on E-M5 handheld.  





This is a crop of the above shot:


----------



## Balinus (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! Nice video brunnerww, might be interested for videos, although I was thinking more about photography, I can see how I would use it for my videos.

Ron, what do you mean by a jumpy focus ring? It made a sound? I ask because it's a local pickup so I'll be able to briefly test the lens on my GH2 before buying.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2012)

Balinus said:


> Thanks guys! Nice video brunnerww, might be interested for videos, although I was thinking more about photography, I can see how I would use it for my videos.
> 
> Ron, what do you mean by a jumpy focus ring? It made a sound? I ask because it's a local pickup so I'll be able to briefly test the lens on my GH2 before buying.



I have my camera set so I can fine-tune the focus via the focus ring on the lens if the auto-focus does not lock onto the intended subject.  On both samples I tried the focus ring had a stiff point that would cause a jump in the focus not a smooth change, so it was difficult to use the lens as intended.  Others have reported the same issue & one fellow sold his on account of this deficiency but willing to buy another if Sigma iron out the problem.  Recently a friend of my son bought one that worked perfectly.


----------



## Balinus (Dec 27, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> I have my camera set so I can fine-tune the focus via the focus ring on the lens if the auto-focus does not lock onto the intended subject.  On both samples I tried the focus ring had a stiff point that would cause a jump in the focus not a smooth change, so it was difficult to use the lens as intended.  Others have reported the same issue & one fellow sold his on account of this deficiency but willing to buy another if Sigma iron out the problem.  Recently a friend of my son bought one that worked perfectly.



Great, thanks! I'll see how the Sigma behave. 

What kind of option do you need to set in your camera to be able to rapidly fine tune the AF? Never saw that in my GH2 :/


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 27, 2012)

Balinus said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Great, thanks! I'll see how the Sigma behave.
> ...


----------



## Balinus (Dec 28, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> On my Pana G1 it is set to AF+MF on in the custom menu.
> 
> On my E-M5 it is set to S-AF/MF.
> 
> Hope you find a good copy.



I hope so too!

Thanks for the tip, I found the AF+MF option


----------

